

Games or opera, whats your high culture? - thund3rp
http://goinglikesixty.com/2011/07/10894/

======
cpher
Since when does industry revenue dictate "high culture?" By this measure,
reality TV shows would be the highest art form in the US. Fortunately, people
still value "real" high art in the form of opera, symphony orchestras,
theater, etc. If it weren't for these folks (me included), we'd be knee deep
in the plot of Idiocracy.

------
gbeeson
Interesting read. To me, culture is as culture does - though geographically
speaking, the inertia of culture rather dictates what is acceptable in some
instances and not in others. A little herd mentality perhaps. For me? Games
all the way; perhaps with classical music in the background.

